# Dog in heat - vomiting, diarrhea, less energy



## Nepenthexx (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi!

My gsd, almost 8 months, has had her first heat now a little longer than a week. She has had diarrhea the past 3 days and two nights in a row she couldnt hold it and **** on the kitchenfloor at night. I put her on a small amout of rice-diet yesteday and this morning she puked yellow (empty stomach I guess) and the feces was solid. Today she has a lot less energy and is pretty much only lying or sleeping. She is not that interested in eating rice and cooked vegetables but it seems like she does want her own dry food (only give a small amount). She did seem happy to go for a walk, but wasnt as energic as she used to be. She also vomited today once again, then it was the rice and food she had been eaten. I am a bit worried and its sad looking at her when it seems like she has got no energy 

Is it normal for a dog to vomit, have less energy and maybe diarrhea when being in heat?

I tried the temp, it showed 38 degrees, which means no fever.. (?)


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I would take her in to your vet. I am not a breeder, and don't have a huge amount of experience with females in heat. However, those that I have had, including my current female who is in heat right now, seem to be more energetic, more interested in everything going on, etc. I suspect something else is going on with your girl, just coincidence that she is also in heat. Please consult your vet.

Susan


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with a vet consult. I have had many go through heat but never with these side effects. Mine have usually been more energetic and ready to do things from being kept inside. I would stick with the chicken and rice and maybe a little canned plain pumpkin until you get it worked out. She may be lethargic from the diarrhea and vomiting. Since she is not keeping food on her stomach she isn't getting the nutrients needed for energy. Be sure to keep her well hydrated too.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Mine got sick while in her first heat a couple of weeks ago. I was very concerned. She threw up twice, no appetite in the afternoon and had loose stools. She also had a small bit of discharge which concerned me for the possibility of open pymetra. I put her on the chicken rice right away, notified the vet of a potential emergency. During the 8 hour "watch' she was much better. No sign of discharge or tight tummy, no fever.

I think with mine, it was just a combination of things - I'm pretty sure she got into the trash. Had me plenty worried with such a strange combination of symptoms. She's fine now, still not wanting to eat much in the afternoon, may be the heat.


----------



## Nepenthexx (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you guys for your answers!

Today she is fine  Yesterday evening I got her to eat some food, drink water, tried the temp again late in evening..still no fever, and she also did want to play some tug when asked, which I saw as a good sign. I decided to wait until morning and I would call the vet then if she still was in bad shape. I worried my ass off though, couldnt sleep so I went to sleep on the sofa with my baby girl..(I will be such a worrying mom when getting kids..)  Today, early in the morning when I woke up she was very alert, had good apetite and was pretty much herself, no vomiting. Her stomach also seem pretty good, surprisingly, stool is pretty solid. 

I dont think this had anything to do with her being in heat. Maybe it was a various of things? Bad stomach, vomiting, the warmth etc? Dunno, I am just so glad she´s back to normal.. its really painful to watch her being sick


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Summers 2nd heat - vomiting first thing in am on days 1 & 2. I'm not so worried this time around. I give her a couple of dog treats and it settles her stomach and she is fine. No other symptoms except the normal heat stuff. 

I'm surprised there's not more info on this. There's several owners who have experienced this asking questions on several forums but no answers.


----------



## Fish shepherd (Apr 25, 2021)

Stonevintage said:


> Summers 2nd heat - vomiting first thing in am on days 1 & 2. I'm not so worried this time around. I give her a couple of dog treats and it settles her stomach and she is fine. No other symptoms except the normal heat stuff.
> 
> I'm surprised there's not more info on this. There's several owners who have experienced this asking questions on several forums but no answers.


Thank you I am going through the same stress. I was with her nearly 99.9% of the time. When did she meet another male? 🤷


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This thread is over 5 years old and the poster is not here anymore.


----------

